# EA Laboratories decal



## newbee (Jan 27, 2011)

I am seeing alot of these EA labs ahooga hand horns on ebay alot. Someone is reproducing the decal. Does anyone know who is making those? I need a decal...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 28, 2011)

Yes a good friend of mine re-produced the EA decals and they are the good ones. As with anything else there are some really bad ones out there.  Good Luck Mark

Contact:
Dale
dnksam@verizon.net


----------



## newbee (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh good! thanks alot!


----------

